# Need some help!



## Sbattan (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I really need some advice on some new kittens. I just got two female feral kittens, they are 8 weeks old, and they are giving me a run for my money! I was trying to keep them in the bathroom to socialize them, which only lasted a few days before they managed to escape! Now they hide under the couch all day, and I cant get them out! They only come out at night when I am asleep to eat and use the litter box and to play. I can't get them out myself, they freak out if I try to touch them, but I need to get them socialized before it's too late. Any Advice?


Thanks,
Sara :kittyturn


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

food will be the great attitude adjustment tool..let them get a little hungry and then give them small amounts so they have to come out and get it..keep moving the food bowl a little farther away from the hiding place, let them see that you are the provider of the food, just not a bowl that magically apears...temp them with treats on the end of stick, each day shorten the stick..


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck, I have no experience with this but I'm sure you'll get some great answers!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have tamed and socialized quite a few feral kittens.

My best advice is to move them back into an area YOU control. They need to be in a place where they cannot make themselves inaccessible (_under/behind large furniture_) to you. They still need a "safe-cave" but that also needs to be accessible by you. During socialization they shouldn't be able to retreat further away than half the length of your arm. 

Check the stickies in the feral forum for "How to Tame/Socialize".
Merry posted links to three videos produced by the Urban Cat League and I posted a link to my Kitty Cat Boot Camp. 
The UCL videos are *fabulous* as they SHOW you the techniques and explain a little bit about what they are doing and why. My KCBC, while lengthy, covers many areas of techiques and cat psychology. You can read it and pick/choose what areas would be most helpful to you.

Good luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------

